# Idea for AMA,they're still a winner in our eyes



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I had another member ask me about this,since we couldn't get AMA any money this time. Could we do a donation for them anyway?
Give them their own dark horse prize since they do so much hard work!

If we could all just send them,even $5 or $10 ,it would help a lot. Especially if we could do it in large numbers. If we could get 100 members to send $10,that's the $1000 they could have gotten.


California is getting hit w/ rains and flooding,I would imagine more fluffs could be left homeless.

Edie can let us know where we can donate...and how.

*A new donation thread was started. You can find it here:*
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-...-ama-rescue-continuation-ama-idea-thread.htmlhttp://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-...-ama-rescue-continuation-ama-idea-thread.html


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

*love* the idea Michelle!!:chili::chili:
count me in!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm in!:chili: And I know we can donate via their website because I've done it before.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Boy, You guys are making me cry here. LOL What a wonderful group and fine idea. We do have the paypal link on the AMA website now or you could send it directly to me, so I can keep track of the funds from this group and then send it all in a lump sum, other then the paypal monies, to the Treasurer of AMA. I also get notification of the paypal donations to, so will have it all to keep track of.
I have checked with my homes in L.A. and all are doing fine. I do worry about some of the outlying shelters like Lancaster and the poor animals in the outside pens in all shelters. So many maltese coming into the shelters now with the holidays. We are watching the lists to see who we can help once they are on the adopt list.
Thanks for thinking of AMA, we have worked hard this year with over 40 dogs rescued and placed just in California and most in the So. Cal area. .
If you want to mail a donation direct to me.
Address is:
Edie Gobbi
AMA West Coast Rescue
30901 Pudding Creek Rd.
Fort Bragg, California 95437

Bless you all for your kind heart and help.

See attached a pic of two of my own adopted rescues and Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok, let's do it. Does Pay Pal take a fee from donations,if so,we're putting cheques in the post then so not one penny will be lost.

Can we agree to just send them to Edie,that way they go to all one place and we'll know they get there. 

OMG,those a faces are the reason we do this!
Let's make it a truly Merry Christmas for fluffs!

Thank Allheart for the suggestion!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mfa said:


> *love* the idea Michelle!!:chili::chili:
> count me in!!


Allheart suggested this the next day after we voted,so thank her for the idea. All I did was post it and hope it wasn't against SM rules to do so.

Hugs!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> Ok, let's do it. Does Pay Pal take a fee from donations,if so,we're putting cheques in the post then so not one penny will be lost.
> 
> Can we agree to just send them to Edie,that way they go to all one place and we'll know they get there.
> 
> ...


 
I never even thought of Paypal possibly taking out a fee for the donation and just Paypaled my donation.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not sure if they do,I just assumed since I've gotten Pay Pal payments before and they take 3%. I PMed Edie to ask.

What email addy did you use to donate,I couldn't find one on their site.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> I'm not sure if they do,I just assumed since I've gotten Pay Pal payments before and they take 3%. I PMed Edie to ask.
> 
> What email addy did you use to donate,I couldn't find one on their site.


 
here's the link to the address: American Maltese Association


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My donation is in via Paypal. Edie, could there be a place on the donation page where we could donate money in memory of or in honor of?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It sounds like a great idea to me. Just be sure and get Yung's permission first.
Here is the info from the rules:

*Soliciting Charitable Donations: *

Any time money is requested from SM’s membership for a charitable donation, approval must be obtained from the forum administrator. Any money collected for a charity must go directly in to the charity’s PayPal account and not to the individual spearheading the solicitation of donations.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not asking donations to go to me,I would ask it goes to Edie ,or it can go to the AMA's Pay Pal account. We do want to make sure we comply w/ the rules of SM so we can continue to help fluffs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Let's just do it through PAy Pal,that way it's all above board so no one will think it's going anywhere else but where it should go. Here's the link Mysugarbears found...thanks!

American Maltese Association


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Did mine,took a little figuring. Remeber to put in amount and update total button.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

k/c mom said:


> It sounds like a great idea to me. Just be sure and get Yung's permission first.
> Here is the info from the rules:
> 
> *Soliciting Charitable Donations: *
> ...


 

Thank you Sher for the gentle reminder. I think that we all just got so excited about possibly helping the rescue that we forgot about the rules. 
I just pm'd Yung for permission, so i will let you know when i receive his response.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Paypal does take a small amount out, but it isnt much. 
You should be able to go on the AMA web site and look on the left hand side and it should shwo a paypla link. Guess I better go look to be sure that its on the front.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just went and looked and the link is on the left side and says "Make a Donation to Rescue"


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Just went and looked and the link is on the left side and says "Make a Donation to Rescue"


Michelle, you are a sweetheart. Thank you so much for PMing Yung.

Sorry Sher :blush:, my fault, completely forgot about the rules. Sorry and thanks for the reminder.

Edie: Bless you, just made a donation, but I couldn't find a place to annotate Spoiled Maltese, but it did go through. Bless you again.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I sent mine and others have too so let's hope we can get some money for fluffs!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

allheart said:


> Michelle, you are a sweetheart. Thank you so much for PMing Yung.
> 
> Sorry Sher :blush:, my fault, completely forgot about the rules. Sorry and thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Edie: Bless you, just made a donation, but I couldn't find a place to annotate Spoiled Maltese, but it did go through. Bless you again.


 
Christine it's ok, i explained to Yung how excited we were to maybe help and why we wanted to do this and explained about the contest and everything. We all forgot about the rules and i also explained that. I'm just thankful that Sher was there to remind us so we don't get in trouble.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Everything is a "go" then?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> Everything is a "go" then?


 

i haven't heard back from Yung yet. I'll post when i do.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*count me IN*

Please let us know. I AM IN!!! I always donate at Petsmart


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

It's a go.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

admin said:


> It's a go.


 

Thank you so much Yung! :chili::chili: :chili::chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm in! I'll do it now. 
Great idea!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Great idea, count me and mercedes in!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks!!!!!!!
Cool,I already donated. If we can get 100 members to donate $10 or more,(hint,hint) this would give some flufs a special Christmas. I just can't look at my fluffies little faces and not give. Some have already given... Huge thanks!

Hopefully the next shelter votes will go better,if not we can try to make it a happy ending..

Hugs everyone and Thanks!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

michellerobison said:


> Thanks!!!!!!!
> Cool,I already donated. If we can get 100 members to donate $10 or more,(hint,hint) this would give some flufs a special Christmas. I just can't look at my fluffies little faces and not give. Some have already given... Huge thanks!
> 
> Hopefully the next shelter votes will go better,if not we can try to make it a happy ending..
> ...


Good point ... I'm ready to donate but is there something we need to put to indicate where the money goes or that it's from SM, etc???


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So you can see where you donations will be going. We are in the process of getting these two brothers out of the worst shelter in Lancaster , Ca. . Dont know why the brothers were dumped, but they are out as of tonight and we hope to get them tomorrow. Your donations will give them a very Merry Christmas. We are going to try and plcae this pair together.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sher, I get a copy of all paypal donations and I know that you are all donating. We have had few donations in the past few months, so expect all activity to be from SM now. 
Edie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Sher, I get a copy of all paypal donations and I know that you are all donating. We have had few donations in the past few months, so expect all activity to be from SM now.
> Edie


Thanks so much! ... heading over there now!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

k/c mom said:


> Good point ... I'm ready to donate but is there something we need to put to indicate where the money goes or that it's from SM, etc???


 
Sher i couldn't find anywhere to indicate where the money came from. I wish i would have thought of this earlier and before i made my donation. Maybe you could add .01 cent for instance if you are donation $10 make it $10.01 and that would possibly help Edie know that it's from SM. Just a thought, like i said sorry i didn't think about this sooner. 



plenty pets 20 said:


> So you can see where you donations will be going. We are in the process of getting these two brothers out of the worst shelter in Lancaster , Ca. . Dont know why the brothers were dumped, but they are out as of tonight and we hope to get them tomorrow. Your donations will give them a very Merry Christmas. We are going to try and plcae this pair together.


 
Edie i don't know how to thank you for all you do. You, Deb and the others are true Angels for these fluffs. I hope that we can raise more than what you would have won if you would have won the Dark Horse prize. God Bless you!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh what sweet babies! I just made my donation too Edie! :chili::chili::chili:

Edie, I don't know if you have anyone in or around Bakersfield, but if you ever need any help pulling from the shelter or transporting, just let me know. 




plenty pets 20 said:


> So you can see where you donations will be going. We are in the process of getting these two brothers out of the worst shelter in Lancaster , Ca. . Dont know why the brothers were dumped, but they are out as of tonight and we hope to get them tomorrow. Your donations will give them a very Merry Christmas. We are going to try and plcae this pair together.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Mateo and Mia just sent their donation!

God bless you all !!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Becky, I would love to have your help on that end of So. California. If you P.M me your contact info. That would be great.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You guys are making some fluffies happy!!!! Thanks everyone!
Edie,keep us posted on those sweet boys. I bet you're going to see a lot of "no explaination" dump offs...
We see it all the time at our shelter...

Hugs!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Do we have a subtotal yet?!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

k/c mom said:


> Do we have a subtotal yet?!


 
last i heard from Edie it was $115, she'll update me when possible.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

$10 from 100 people,we can do this,I know we can!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> So you can see where you donations will be going. We are in the process of getting these two brothers out of the worst shelter in Lancaster , Ca. . Dont know why the brothers were dumped, but they are out as of tonight and we hope to get them tomorrow. Your donations will give them a very Merry Christmas. We are going to try and plcae this pair together.


Where are my boys going?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I updated my siggy so you can click on that link and it will take you to the AMA donation page. We can't save them all but we can try to save as many as we can.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Edie, just sent a Christmas present for the fluffs your way...Bless your heart for all the hard work.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I also posted the $10 from 100, on Facebook for our SM members who might be playing Farmville right now,ha,ha!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

I just made a donation from me and max and dh


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Made a donation!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I know it's tight right now w/ the holidays and somefolks are actually in the middle of a holiday move. Give what you can,when you can. We rally didn't put a time limit. We're just hoping at least before New Years maybe. Anything befor eor near christmas is great. But after is fine too,fluffs need help all year 'round!

Nitey nite,Benadryl kicking in!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I added some $ to the cause! 

FYI - Anyone (even businesses) with a Paypal account can get and use a Paypal debit card to directly access their funds AND earn a small (2 or 3%) amount back. If you do it right, you don't lose much if any money in the shuffle.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:chili:Mercedes just made a donation:chili:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Teddy, Benny, Harry, and Max made a donation..... but I didn't put anything in the comment section to identify myself as a spoiled maltese member.... was I supposed to? Ooops.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Edie gets all the Pay Pal receipts so she will know it's from us. Edie can you update us when you get time, How are we doing?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just made a donation. Hope we reach the goal of $1000. :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope so too. Thanks everyone.It only takes a little bit but if we can gets lots of folks to do it. We have many members,so even a tiny amount can really add up. Link to AMA donation page is on my siggy.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You guys are really going for it. As of this morning early the total was $391.00. I havent gotten any updates in the last few hours and suspect the gal that sends them is probably at work. So will let you know tonight what comes in today. Your a wonderful group to help us in our rescue efforts.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry, haven't done this yet but will get to it tonight! Thanks for the prod! (bump)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, I knew I could count on SM to come through. It's our Christmas present to fluffs ,who couldn't be on our Secret Santa!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just donated thru PayPal.There was nowhere to indicate it was from us or SM but Edie, you know us I'm so proud of everyone.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I donated - probs the best Christmas pressie for Milo - something to help the less fortunate maltese in the world


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, for the novices in how to do things in the US---Kitzi counted up his pennies and made a small donation to fluffs in need by way of pay-pal. Life here sure is easy! bump.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope we get close soon since it's so close to Christmas. I know we'll see some happy fluffs soon. All our fluffs are so lucky and we're lucky to be their mommys and daddys. Hugs everyone,I know we're getting close...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Tonight we have $461.00. Thanks to all that are helping. I know its a tough time of year. Edie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Tonight we have $461.00. Thanks to all that are helping. I know its a tough time of year. Edie


 
Thank you for the update Edie, that's not too shabby!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wooo hooo,we're almost half way there!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Just donated.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah,I know we're going to see it make $1000!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> So you can see where you donations will be going. We are in the process of getting these two brothers out of the worst shelter in Lancaster , Ca. . Dont know why the brothers were dumped, but they are out as of tonight and we hope to get them tomorrow. Your donations will give them a very Merry Christmas. We are going to try and plcae this pair together.


Oh Edie. Look at the two of them. They're so beautiful. Please keep us up to date on them. I hope they end up together.:wub::wub: Those faces really bring home how important these donations are.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The total is lookin' good!! I wonder if we should see if Yung or a VS mod can change the title of the thread to something that may make more people open the thread .. Maybe something like: "Donation Thread - Christmas 2010 for AMA Rescue". Maybe do a "Report" so more in charge can see it and maybe someone will be around to do it, if you think it's a valid change.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*Donation Thread - Christmas 2010 for AMA Rescue".*

Yes defiantely do what ever it takes to move it to a place where more will see it! I'd do it if I knew how.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

k/c mom said:


> The total is lookin' good!! I wonder if we should see if Yung or a VS mod can change the title of the thread to something that may make more people open the thread .. Maybe something like: "Donation Thread - Christmas 2010 for AMA Rescue". Maybe do a "Report" so more in charge can see it and maybe someone will be around to do it, if you think it's a valid change.


 

That's a great idea Sher!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

michellerobison said:


> Yes defiantely do what ever it takes to move it to a place where more will see it! I'd do it if I knew how.


We only have a limited (short) amount of time to edit our posts. Anything beyond that has to be done by Yung or someone on his staff at VS. I used to be able to do things like that but I gave it up, so I can't do it either.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:heart:

Just donated. 

My husband's firm matches donations, so another will follow soon...:chili:


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Great idea!!!
You girls are wonderful and generous of heart and spirit.
Just donated.
Happy Holidays!!!
Iris


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wish I'd named it better,we could have done more.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Cha-ching! From Tessa and Sweetness to all the AMA fluffies out there!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone,I hope it wasn't confusing but I created another thread,better titled I hope to get folks to pitch in. Hopefully it will get folks so click and read it.

_*Here is a link to the new thread:*_
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-...-ama-rescue-continuation-ama-idea-thread.html


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

An update on the amount of funds raised so far. Last one I got was at 6:30 California time and the total is now: $631.00
I am off to volunteer at the hospitla today but will let you know if anymore comes in by this afternoon. 
What a Nice gift you are all giving to our rescues.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Edie for updating us. We wish all fluffies could be as "spoiled" as ours are.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Where are my boys going?


Yes Edie, please update us as to the two boys. They are very good looking pups. You know you can count on me for transport and as much help as I can give. 
I showed Lily and Audrey this thread and the pic of the boys and they said they are going to break open their piggy banks and donate. My good little girls. It was very cold last night here in the 40s, my heart breaks for all the homeless ones in shelters.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Michele, you have such a big heart. Thank you for doing this. 
xoxoxoxoxoxo

Kudos to Marsha, as well.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------

